# Indy FurCon - Need a Room for 2 & a well trained dog!



## Yote (Jul 13, 2011)

Me and Blitzava are driving up to Indy FurCon and need a room for Friday and Saturday night.  We don't mind floor space at all!  We're both artists, friendly, non-party types, non-smokers.  We do intend to sleep since we both will be waking up for Artist Alley.  We also don't mind sharing a bed (we're not cuddlers, kickers, etc.)  We'll also be paying our share of the room of course. 

Blitzava has a dog, Ryuk.  He is VERY well behaved, trained, friendly.  This isn't his first convention, he has been to quite a few.  He is crate trained so whenever she is not in the room with him he will be in his crate.  He is also fursuit safe, they don't bother him, or scare him, and he won't mess with them either, so don't worry!.  He does, however have fur and is a shedding breed.  Again, he won't be in your stuff and will be in his crate when not with Blitzava.  

Blitzava does understand there is a $50 pet fee, she's going to pay it herself. 

If you need references for either of us, we'll be willing to provide you with such.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2011)

*not going to the con*

But just wondering what species is Blitzava?


----------



## Yote (Jul 13, 2011)

She's some kind of jackal canine mix...thing. xD Not really sure and neither is she!


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry to burst but my mom live about 10 mins aways so I have room and services for no cost


----------



## Yote (Jul 18, 2011)

Hmm, I think Blitzava is more interested in having a room in the hotel, but I'm not entirely sure.  Thanks for the offer, I'll let her know about it.


----------



## Yote (Jul 26, 2011)

Dj_ArticFox_One said:


> Sorry to burst but my mom live about 10 mins aways so I have room and services for no cost



We managed to find a room with someone in the hotel.  Thanks for the offer though!


----------

